# private prescripition for clomid



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi

I know this sounds daft, but I have received a prescripition from my consultant for clomid.

Do I go to the chemist as normal, as you do with a doctors one?

H x


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi its difficult to tell as some consultant prescriptions can only be dispensed in the hospital you see them at (they are yellow I think), or if its a private cons you can still get this at a pharmacy, I would try the latter.  Hope this helps


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Usually you can take a private prescription anywhere for dispensing some places will charge you a private prescription dispensing fee! I ahve never had an issue

L x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

If it is a private prescription and you have to pay for it , then it pays to ring round the chemists and find out the best price as they will differ. Even try places like tescos pharmacy etc 

x


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Ladies. 

H x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As already advised, most chemists will dispense a private prescription but you just have to pay the higher costs....although must admit when I went into Boots to get one of my clomid prescriptions (years ago!), it was for 3mths supply and she only charged me for the standard NHS costs (£5/6 whatever it was at time)....don't think she was sposed to but I didn't say anything   The other time, for the next 3mths, I went to pharmacy round corner from where I live and was charged £12 (private cost at time).

Take care
Natasha


----------



## living-the-good-life (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi there, you can get it from a standard pharmacy, I rang round lots, local and mainstream and found Tesco to be the cheapest! Good Luck with the Clomid   

Minxy - You did well there lol 

 To all x


----------

